# We made it!!!



## Thechaps (Jun 22, 2011)

OK he got the phone!!!! Thanks to some awesome donations! If you would like to continue to donate to kejar I doubt he would mind lol. Just go to his profile page. He has a paypal link on his page.

Liberty here we come!!!!!!!


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Bionic Gummy would be awesome.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

B16 - @rootzwiki is going to use an upgrade to get me a bionic... I am going to then send my Charge to @_jt1134_ so he can get AOSP working for them.. In return he is going to send me back my cracked screen bad ESN charge so I can continue GummyCharged... A win win win for everyone! all we need is like ~170 more dollars to make it all happen..

Really this is most likely going to lead to a New Liberty with both me and Jrummy agreeing to do a ROM together again if I get a Bionic.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Man this brings back the dX days.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybert (Aug 24, 2011)

donated (signed up for supporting member), but forgot to mention it was for the bionic.

how do i donate more by the way? I am actually more interested in jt getting the charge but maybe i'll get a bionic soon so its a double win for me here.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

jaybert said:


> donated (signed up for supporting member), but forgot to mention it was for the bionic.
> 
> how do i donate more by the way? I am actually more interested in jt getting the charge but maybe i'll get a bionic soon so its a double win for me here.


If you feel like donating more you can always donate directly to me and put that its for the Bionic and I will send the money to B16 myself...


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

Just threw in $10 (supporting member, and didn't see a spot to add a comment...), getting a bionic soon and would love to see some Liberty on it


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome can't wait to have Liberty on the bionic. The X was amazing with the bionic and stayed with it until the end.

I am actually still using a liberty wallpaper on this phone.

Sent from my Bionic using Tapatalk.


----------



## jaybert (Aug 24, 2011)

sent another $150 to the paypal for rootzwiki. hope that puts us over the top!


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

That was you jaybert!!!! me a B16 were just talking on the phone about that one man!!! you def put this one over the top!!! he is on his way to pick it up now.. Do you have a twitter account?


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

jaybert said:


> sent another $150 to the paypal for rootzwiki. hope that puts us over the top!


Do you have a twitter account? We would like to thank you publicly!


----------



## jaybert (Aug 24, 2011)

no twitter. you guys do the hard work, least I can do to help out.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Liberty on bionic?? Well I am calling VW now and dumping my tbolt.

Sent from my PUR3 A05P using Dark RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

Man, that guy made me look cheap  But seriously, jaybert, thanks from all of us who are looking forward to Liberty on the Bionic. This thread is a perfect example of why RootzWiki = WIN


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I look forward to gummionic or some liberty, or maybe change it to patrionic lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

originaldobo said:


> I look forward to gummionic or some liberty, or maybe change it to patrionic lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


LOL you have a charge now?


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you jaybert!! Need to get him some swag. Rootzwiki t-shirts or coffee mugs if any exist. Signed copies even. Its the least you can do for him. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

No no bionic now lol I change em like the weather

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Same here.

IN the passed two months I have had a Charge, D3, Charge again, and now Bionic.


----------

